
Fossil find suggests humans spread to Asia long before they got to Europe - curtis
https://theconversation.com/our-fossil-find-suggests-humans-spread-to-asia-way-before-they-got-to-europe-49163
======
dimitar
The key part seems to be that Homo S. avoided Europe during the better part of
the last ice age, while the Neanderthals lived there (but the Neanderthals
didn't live in Asia).

------
dang
Url changed from [http://gizmodo.com/the-first-humans-moved-from-africa-to-
chi...](http://gizmodo.com/the-first-humans-moved-from-africa-to-china-not-
europ-1736666383), which points to this.

